# Misheard lyrics



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

recently talked about this with my brother. i just think it's so funny to hear what people have misheard. remember any?

i can only remember that when i was 12 or 13 and listening to smells like teen spirit i always thought that he was singing _"a mulatto, an albino, a mosquito, jalapeno" _when it's originally _"a mulatto, an albino, a mosquito, my libido"_

and when i heard Dido's white flag for the first time on the radio i seriously thought that she was singing "_i will go down with this sh*t"_ didn't cross my mind that she could have said "_ship_". i was so horrified

but most of the misheard lyrics i remember are in finnish so you might remember these better than i do.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah and also that ace of base song; i thought that she was singing "_all that she wants is another bagel_"

idk,..i'm so dumb.... :troll


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lazy calm said:


> recently talked about this with my brother. i just think it's so funny to hear what people have misheard. remember any?
> 
> i can only remember that when i was 12 or 13 and listening to smells like teen spirit i always thought that he was singing _"a mulatto, an albino, a mosquito, jalapeno" _when it's originally _"a mulatto, an albino, a mosquito, my libido"_


I thought something different too, but i forgot what it is thanks to u putting those lyrics :mum i think i heard "it's a rhino" instead of "albino" or something :teeth



> and when i heard Dido's white flag for the first time on the radio i seriously thought that she was singing "_i will go down with this sh*t"_ didn't cross my mind that she could have said "_ship_". i was so horrified


i heard sh*t too 

i have a few more, but i can't remember them right now.. great thread btw, this happens to me ALL THE TIME :lol


----------



## TheGreatPretender (Sep 6, 2010)

When I was listening to Bad Moon Rising I always thought they were singing "there is a bathroom on the right" instead of "there is a bad moon on the rise".


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Purple haze all in my brain 
Lately things just don't seem the same 
Actin' funny, but I don't know why 
'Scuse me while I kiss the sky (excuse me while I kiss this guy..)

:lol

I always thought I'd misheard it to be this.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh yeah, and I have some embarassing misinterpretations from listening to music as a child too..

'How Bizarre' was something like 'How Was I?' lmao. I was an odd kid.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Jaiyyson said:


> Purple haze all in my brain
> Lately things just don't seem the same
> Actin' funny, but I don't know why
> 'Scuse me while I kiss the sky (excuse me while I kiss this guy..)
> ...


Wait it really IS kiss that guy?? I thought my friend was joking when he sung along to the lyrics :um


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

reminded me of these misherad lyrics videos they have alot of them for different songs this was the best one for smells like teen spirit:


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^"alf is stupid, and contagious!" :teeth

oh i remember now! i thought "an albino" was "bloody nail" hehe


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Keith said:


> reminded me of these misherad lyrics videos they have alot of them for different songs this was the best one for smells like teen spirit:


that was nicely put together. definitely the best misheard video. 
yeeah, alf is stupid... :b


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

If anyone is curious, these are called mondegreens. Wikipedia has more examples.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Michelle by the Beatles.

_Some day monkey won't play piano song._

Real lyrics =>
_Sont des mots qui vont tres bien ensemble, _

The real lyrics are in French, haha.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

"Don Mclean - American Pie"


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Yellow Ledbetter by Pearl Jam comes to mind.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^practically anything by pearl jam u mean lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

"What is this? Outrace death with your evil machines." 

is actually:

"One of these days, I'm going to cut you into little pieces."


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Adele - Chasing Pavements

"Should I give up, or should I just keep chasing pavements?" 

My mate thought it was...

"Should I give up, or should I just keep chasing Penguins?"


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

Judi said:


> Michelle by the Beatles.
> 
> _Some day monkey won't play piano song._
> 
> ...


wtf, seriously. i never realized that Mccartney sings in french on that one. i also thought that it goes like monkey won't play piano song... ok now i feel stupid :teeth


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

What lyrics have your brain royally misinterpreted?

The best one I can remember is Benny and the Jets - Elton John


> She's got electric boobs!
> Her mother too!
> I know her better than a magazine.


Supposed to be


> She's got electric boots a mohair suit
> You know I read it in a magazine


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Chop suey from system of a down.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

"i'll never be your pizza burning" for "i'll never be your beast of burden" (rolling stones - beast of burden)

"vitiligo" for "there i go" (metallica version of "turn the page"....at the end)


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

What are your misheard song lyrics, and the links so we can hear them?
Some of mine are:




Wrong lyrics: "Daydreaming. We used to be half an iron". (The last minute of the song)

Right lyrics: "Daydreaming. We used to be half alive".





Wrong lyrics: "And she really don't like it. F--- the cash bar".

Right lyrics: "The shareef don't like it. Rockin' the Casbah. Rock the Casbah".




Wrong lyrics: "Hello, hello, hello, hello. Beep, beep".

Right lyrics: "L.O, L.O, L.O, L.O. V. E".




Wrong lyrics: "A chuck of the anchovies in your mama's cuppa".

Right lyrics: "You and your museum of lovers".




Wrong lyrics: "Time goes by. So silly".

Right lyrics: "Time goes by so slowly".




Wrong lyrics: "Come to me, my Swedish friend".

Right lyrics: "Come to me, my sweetest friend".




Wrong lyrics: "Just walking the bird".

Right lyrics: "Just walked in the club".




Wrong lyrics: "Waiting for chihuahua".

Right lyrics: "When it comes to our love".




Wrong lyrics: "Fun fun, fun. Keep the dirty trick or treaters away".

Right lyrics: "Fun, fun, fun, 'til her daddy takes the T Bird away".

Wrong lyrics: "She drives like an ape man. She drives like an ape".

Real lyrics: "You drive like an ace now. You drive like an ace".




Wrong lyrics: "Despite all my rage, I am still just a red-headed pain".

Right lyrics: "Despite all my rage, I am still just a rat in a cage".





Wrong lyrics : "I can't get another new baby".

Right lyrics: "I can't get enough of you, baby".




Wrong lyrics: "She's got both hands in a bucket".

Right lyrics: "She's got both hands in her pockets".


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

OPEN CONDOM STYLE


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

At 40 seconds, I hear. Face that laughs every time i'm ****ing *****es.

At 1:18. Face that laughs every time they ****ing *****es.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

I FEEL IT IN MY BONE, TO MAKE MY SISTER MOAN.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I turtle stomp, when you are gone, I turtle stomp.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

"hello hello hello beep beep" :lol

wrong lyrics: I love your farts
correct lyrics: I loved you first


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't want a brick. You find me sucking dick...


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

hold me closer tony danza


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Wrong lyrics: Got a long list Starbuck's lovers

Right: Got a long list of ex-lovers.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Wrong: I got my head shaved buying some O J
Right: I got my head checked by a jumbo jet

Wrong chorus:
When I feel nothing at all
And Im pissing on the door

Right chorus:
When I feel heavy-metal
And I'm pins and I'm needles


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

old but i found it entertaining nonetheless


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Bees in the corn? He's in the horn? Peas in the home? Please unicorn, eat chocolate with me? Please Dragonborn, eat tacos with me?

Brings me back so many memories. ;_;


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

This


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

What song lyrics have you gotten wrong


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

lean on. thought for the longest time she was saying "focus, fire a gun"


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

'scuse me, while I kiss this guy. (Jimmy Hendrix)
Set your cell phones down! ( Van Halen 1981) Was actually 'sit yourself on down', cell phones weren't around then


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

"I'll never be your pizza burning" for "I'll never be your beast of burden."


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

*boston - more than a feeling [the misheard lyrics]*

its more than a feeling,(more than a feeeeeling!),
no i've never known nipples like that!
i'm laughing and screaming, (laughing and screaming!),
no i've never known nipples like that!


----------



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

If so , which one


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

The only one I could think of off the top of my head is in Follow Me by Uncle Kracker. The part where he says "Like a fish in the sea" as a kid, I seriously thought he said "I could piss in the sea"


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Simon & Garfunkel, "I Am A Rock"--they sing, "I have my books, and my poetry to protect me; I am shielded in my armor"--for ages I thought they were singing, "I have my books, and my apple tree to protect me; I am shielded in my arbor." :lol

Another of their songs, "The Sound Of Silence," they sing "Silence like a cancer grows"--I thought they were singing, "Silence like a pencil broke."


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Wrong lyrics: "Daydreaming. We used to be half an iron". (The last minute of the song)

Right lyrics: "Daydreaming. We used to be half alive".






Wrong lyrics: "I've become, become stupid now".

Right lyrics: "I've become comfortably numb".






Wrong lyrics: "And she really don't like it. ---- the cash bar".

Right lyrics: "The shareef don't like it. Rockin' the Casbah. Rock the Casbah".






Wrong lyrics: "Hello, hello, hello, hello. Beep, beep".

Right lyrics: "L.O, L.O, L.O, L.O. V. E".






Wrong lyrics: "A chuck of the anchovies in your mama's cuppa".

Right lyrics: "You and your museum of lovers".






Wrong lyrics: "Time goes by. So silly".

Right lyrics: "Time goes by so slowly".






Wrong lyrics: "Come to me, my Swedish friend".

Right lyrics: "Come to me, my sweetest friend".






Wrong lyrics: "Just walking the bird".

Right lyrics: "Just walked in the club".






Wrong lyrics: "Waiting for chihuahua".

Right lyrics: "When it comes to our love".






Wrong lyrics: "Fun fun, fun. Keep the dirty trick or treaters away".

Right lyrics: "Fun, fun, fun, 'til her daddy takes the T Bird away".

Wrong lyrics: "She drives like an ape man. She drives like an ape".

Real lyrics: "You drive like an ace now. You drive like an ace".






Wrong lyrics: "Despite all my rage, I am still just a red-headed pain".

Right lyrics: "Despite all my rage, I am still just a rat in a cage".






Wrong lyrics: "No one wants a beer to feed you".

Right lyrics: "No one wants to be defeated".






Wrong lyrics: "Dirty deeds and the dunder cheat".

Right lyrics: "Dirty deeds, and they're done dirt cheap".






Wrong lyrics : "I can't get another new baby".

Right lyrics: "I can't get enough of you, baby".






Wrong lyrics: "She's got both hands in a bucket".

Right lyrics: "She's got both hands in her pockets".






Wrong lyrics: "When the jet boats/gym boys talk, you better listen to them".

Right lyrics: "When the generals talk, you better listen to them".






Wrong lyrics: "I really stink".

Right lyrics: "My belly stings".





Wrong lyrics: "I kiss the doctor if I lose".

Right lyrics: "I can't stop, don't care if I lose".


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Silent Memory said:


> "Come to me, my Swedish friend".
> 
> "Fun fun, fun. Keep the dirty trick or treaters away".
> 
> ...


These are AWESOME. :lol

I wish I could find it, a long time ago on a journal site somebody posted her misheard lyrics for Tears For Fears's "Break It Down Again," and she misheard like _the entire song_, it was so hilarious. For example, in one part they sing, "And they won't simmer, won't simmer, won't simmer down," and she misheard, "And the wonks simmer, wonks simmer, wonks simmer down"; and in another part they merely sing, "Yeahhhh," and she misheard, "Bees!" :lol I copied it but can't recall where I put it.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

tehuti88 said:


> Simon & Garfunkel, "I Am A Rock"--they sing, "I have my books, and my poetry to protect me; I am shielded in my armor"--for ages I thought they were singing, "I have my books, and my apple tree to protect me; I am shielded in my arbor." :lol





tehuti88 said:


> Another of their songs, "The Sound Of Silence," they sing "Silence like a cancer grows"--I thought they were singing, "Silence like a pencil broke."


Interesting. Those two songs are my life if you hadn't noticed haha  

I find it funny that I use to think they sung, "Look around you all you see are sympathetic _guys_" instead of _eyes _in their song, "Mrs. Robinson".


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Happened a bunch of times, sometimes what I mishear is better than the original lol.

These days it's easy to look up lyrics online so if I make a mistake I'm quickly corrected and rarely remember, the best one I can think of was when I was like 9/10:






I thought he sung 'I need a lizard friend'

think he says I need an easy friend.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

No, never


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

Taylor Swift's "Blank Space."
I thought she was saying "Gotta love those Starbucks lovers" when the actual lyrics were "Got a long list of ex-lovers"


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I mis-hear many song lyrics. It's strange&#8230; I know the tunes of thousands of songs but when it comes to words, I could only probably guess a quarter of them, from any of the songs. Tops.

One of the biggest misheard lyrics of mine is from Adele's song 'Rolling In The Deep'. I keep on hearing the words "_&#8230;never had a KFC_" in the chorus somewhere&#8230; Even when I'm looking through the lyrics as I'm typing this, I can't even see anything that comes close - so I'm _completely_ mishearing whatever it is she sings at this point in the song&#8230; (Maybe "_You're gonna wish you never had met me_"?!)

Just listen to it, I'm sure it's in the chorus and it's at the point her backing singers (or herself maybe?) sing in the background. I can clearly hear a line that clearly ends in "_....never had a KFC_". :blank :lol I've never heard it sound like anything else!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Nope, it just isn't the kind of sloppy error I wuld make.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I do that a lot, but I've forgotten what the songs were now. It's easy to do, you can barely tell what they are saying in most songs.


----------



## RueTheKnight (Mar 12, 2015)

Most recently in Drake song's "One Dance", I kept hearing "Got a hennessy in my hand" as "got her in a sea in my hand" which honestly never made sense but I thought maybe he was just trying to be poetic.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Treeswillmakeabough said:


> Taylor Swift's "Blank Space."
> I thought she was saying "Gotta love those Starbucks lovers" when the actual lyrics were "Got a long list of ex-lovers"


lol me 2


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

At about 1:34, like for 5 years I thought it went:

"Make them dance like we were shooting murphy"


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Even though, logically, I know Sia is singing "hit the dance floor," in that awful "Cheap Thrills" song, I _always hear_ "hit the dumpster."

I mean. Banging out a beat on a dumpster... that's a fairly cheap thrill, right?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Who hasn't heard song lyrics wrong before? Anyone that answered "no" is obviously trolling or never read the lyrics to a song or is deaf. Anyways I constantly hear the lyrics to songs wrong, but then again I listen to metal sometimes and when the vocalist is screaming it is inevitable to misunderstand them. The cool thing I've noticed about my misunderstandings is I usually hear what I want to hear though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't.....make......me

CRUISE .... one more day

I don't want to hurt anymore....


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Recently I was listening to a song by Shudder to think. I thought the lyric was "devo Rapunzel". Which I thought was funny imagining Rapunzel with one of devo's red hats on. But the lyric was "evil Rapunzel".


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Most of them, it turns out. That's when I even listen to the lyrics. I'm generally not a fan of lyrics that don't mean much to me. I mostly listen to the music and consider the human voice to be just another instrument. I kind of prefer songs where they don't sing anything in particular and/or the lyrics don't really have much meaning.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

At 1:05 "You're delicious! You're so sexy!"


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

I can't remember the song but I remember wondering why they sung about Madeleine Albright! lol I was kind of disappointed after I looked up the lyrics.


----------



## Mr A (Oct 7, 2015)

The verse "Sail away, sail away, sail away" from the song "Orinoco Flow" was misheard as "Save a whale, save a whale, save a whale".

Enya was always the environmentalist.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I have but can't remember which right now :/


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah, half of today's rap music.


----------



## Innocent James (May 13, 2016)

Razakel ft Smallz One "Senile" Music Video






"why is your mom the only one brave enough to book me" "why should I be the only one brave enough to book me"

0:40


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

"Goodbye nommagee tho a nevva knew you at all you haddagraciousholeashelf why those arounda called. Called amma woowook And they listened....into your brain and they set you on top of a treadmill. And they may just shay jer may."

Needless to say, I was pretty shocked when I read the lyrics for this song.


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes. I can think of several examples...

Queen - Somebody to Love​ Actual lyric: Each morning I get up I die a little​ Misheard lyric: Each morning I get out my diary
​ Weezer - Smile​ Actual lyric: Your fine face I can't take​ Misheard lyric: You find me sucking dick :um
​ ABBA - Take a chance on me​ Actual lyric: When you're all alone, when the pretty birds have flown​ Misheard lyric: When you're all alone with a pretty person
​ Rivers Cuomo - Cold and damp​ Actual lyric: Making love at the eddy​ Misheard lyric: Making love with a yeti :um
​ Oasis - D'you know what I mean?​ Actual lyric: I met my maker, made him cry​ Misheard lyric: I never make a maiden cry
​ The Beatles - Back in the USSR​ Actual lyric: Well the Ukraine girls really knock me out​ Misheard lyric: Well these airplane girls really knock me out​


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

The entire Nirvana discography.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Unknown Trooper said:


> The entire Nirvana discography.


 "I nerra naw......naw a naw a naw a naw a naw. And wha bawwaa daw dee daw ne naw nee naw nee naw. And tha last one ist us rayngous. Here we are now entertainers"

Guy musta been snorting 20 year old pulverized dog poop to sing like that.


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

WillYouStopDave said:


> "I nerra naw......naw a naw a naw a naw a naw. And wha bawwaa daw dee daw ne naw nee naw nee naw. And tha last one ist us rayngous. Here we are now entertainers"
> 
> Guy musta been snorting 20 year old pulverized dog poop to sing like that.


Yeah, I love Kurt Cobain, but he sure had diction problems when he sang.






Weird Al' put it best in his parody, if you haven't seen it. Check out 1:20 at least, if you want to, it's still killing me with laughter to this day. I tried to timestamp it in the video, but the forum won't take it.


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Just remembered another funny one.

Song: Megadeth's "Symphony of Destruction".
What I understood: "You try to take its balls, before the head explodes".
Actual thing: "You try to take its pulse, before the head explodes".

I really thought Dave Mustaine was pulling my leg on this one. Damn rockers and their pronounciation.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I can't remember offhand though must have misheard some. But yesterday I listened to a youtube video with lyrics of Papillon by The Editors. Was surprised how downbeat it actually is.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Always thought Macy Gray would sing "I try to say goodbye and I NACHO" rather than "I try to say goodbye and I choke"

I still think it sounds more than nacho than choke


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

That's like asking if the sky is blue. I make up my own lyrics all the time :lol


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

1:48 - "I'm free to be the greatest dandelion" instead of "I'm free to be the greatest, I'm alive."





0:49 - "There's a hopeless way to find you in the dark" instead of "There's a hope that's waiting for you in the dark." (I thought she must glow in the dark or something).





1:24 - "From Chicago to the grocery town" instead of "From Chicago to the coast, you tell me."


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sweet Child O' mine

"She got eyes oh da blue disguise that if they wanna bray

I'd hate to look at those eyes and see one ounce of paint

Were it remind me of a wone saved place where as a child a died"


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm not a native speaker and always hear whatever I want lol
Sometimes I read the lyrics and get very disappointed because I find them stupid compared to what I used to hear.

I can't think of any examples atm because I'm quite upset and anxious.


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

I used to think it was "crank the bass, apply crazy" instead of "crank the bass up like crazy" in Berzerk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Daft Punk's Touch. Actual lyrics: If Love is the answer you're home. Thought they were saying 'If Love is the answer, you're wrong' which I thought sounded way better.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Not sure if there's a more recent version of this thread but I do this a lot often with disappointing results, don't remember all of them but most recent example (Katatonia, Deliberation):








> I am ice, I am clear
> Let the world be cold


I heard 'I am clear' as I am queer. Now almost disappointed because first of all it would be weird given the band's image and everything and I like random out of place/incongruent/dissonant stuff (sort of like this cover song I've linked one too many times here, or to a lesser extent In This Moment.) Also thinking about it everyone's queer icons seem to be associated with ice these days lol. (Loki, Elsa.) I think it's just all of the snowflakes building up.

Other examples include Nirvana About a Girl:








> I need an easy friend


From childhood onwards I heard 'I need a lizard friend' (apparently other's have heard that too.) It's better with lizards.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I remember this song played alot on the radio etc in the mid 90's when it was first released, the chorus of the song & title is "How bizarre" I used to think it was "Helpers are" cause it sounded like that, which ironically was bizarre :lol


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

"I wanna gnaw on you tonight"


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Wrongly heard: "Ride me right like I know you can"
Correct: "Love me right like I know you can"


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

My mom played "Simon and Garfunkel's Greatest Hits" a lot when I was a kid. I always misheard the line "God bless you please" from "Mrs. Robinson" as "God bless your peas".


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Bell Biv Devoe - I Thought It Was Me

"Yo, I love bein' a spatula
Ricky said, "Yo, that girl's
A good catch for you"


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

"Hey Carrie Anne, why's your finger in my brain?"


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This isn't so much misheard lyrics as 'what is he even saying during that part of the chorus and is that English?' and I don't understand how it could be 'Call me when you try to wake her' lol.



'con yol che veka.' Doing a little Cocteau Twins.

You know sometimes later you read the lyrics and you're like 'ohhh' that does not happen here lol.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

_"To the centre of the city where all roads meet, waiting for you."_

To the centre of the city theres a roasted beef, waiting for you. 🥪😋

_"Despite all my rage I am still just a rat in a cage!"_

Spidermonkey!🕷🐵 I am still just a rat in a cage!


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Woah! We're going to _eat pizza_!


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

"in the closet" Michael Jackson, he sings "she's just a lover, who's doing me by" to which I always hear. "she's just eleven, I'm twenty-five.

Listen to it and tell me I am wrong lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Aerosmith - Angel

What they actually sang...



> Don't know what I'm gonna do 'bout this feeling inside
> Yes it's true, loneliness took me for a ride, yeah, yeah
> Without your love I'm nothing but a beggar
> *Without your love a dog without a bone*
> What can I do? I'm sleepin' in this bed alone


 What I heard...



> Don't know what I'm gonna do 'bout this feeling inside
> Yes it's true, loneliness took me for a ride, yeah, yeah
> Without your love I'm nothing but a beggar
> *Without your love I've gobbled down a phone*
> What can I do? I'm sleepin' in this bed alone


----------

